
Show HN: Integer Programming in the Browser - petters
https://www.strandmark.net/wasm/glpk.html
======
petters
Despite the URL, this is not Webassembly. I will try that next when it is more
supported.

~~~
petters
Now it uses Webassembly and Web workers to run in the background.

------
cschmidt
Another online service that can solve IP problems is [https://neos-
server.org/neos/](https://neos-server.org/neos/)

~~~
petters
That service is the best! However, it requires submission so it does not have
as fast compile-run cycle.

------
brudgers
GLPK is the GNU Linear Programming Kit.

